# Why do you like to drive?



## Suzie (Feb 7, 2007)

I miss driving here in the dead of winter, so I thought I would see what makes driving addictive to me and others. I think this picture of my 5YO granddaughter driving her first time says it all for me. When I drive, I am this age again too! Wind in the hair and that smile just says it all. What makes driving addictive for you?







Thanks again to Linda Rudicill and Cynthia Shimfessel for making this possible for us! And to Lil Beginnings for getting us together :aktion033:

Just can't wait for spring and warm weather!


----------



## justagirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Suzie said:


> I miss driving here in the dead of winter, so I thought I would see what makes driving addictive to me and others. I think this picture of my 5YO granddaughter driving her first time says it all for me. When I drive, I am this age again too! Wind in the hair and that smile just says it all. What makes driving addictive for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a picture!! simply priceless!! thanks for sharing


----------



## kaykay (Feb 7, 2007)

i love that smile!! way too cute


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh Suzie! Look at that face! I'd slip that into Equusite...what a cute fuzzy pony and a happy girl! I so miss riding for that very reason. The wind in my hair, a magical feeling of freedom and power. I loved it.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been riding and driving for over 35 years and I STILL get that grin on my face!!! Wonderful picture!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 7, 2007)

Beautiful picture

That feeling never gets old, nothing like it.

It does make you feel young and carefree even at 54

Lori


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2007)

That is such a sweet picture!!!

I think driving is one of the most fun things to do with a mini. Plus, it's something you can enjoy with a non-horsey person since they can ride in the cart with you.

The first time I took my mom for a drive, she giggled the entire ride through :bgrin


----------



## Chamomile (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's my great driving picture. It's my 50-something mom and the look of pure joy on her face is priceless as well! There is nothing like driving a great driving horse!!


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh I just love that picture!!! That's what it's all about...needs no words!



: :aktion033:


----------



## Suzie (Feb 7, 2007)

Chamomile said:


> Here's my great driving picture. It's my 50-something mom and the look of pure joy on her face is priceless as well! There is nothing like driving a great driving horse!!




Yes! That is it. Just look at that picture-all four hooves off the ground at the same time!! Wonderful! That is really "flying"!!! :new_shocked: I love that "non-horsey person" reference too! I guess I love that too. I can get people involved with me to enjoy my babies too.


----------



## Bluerocket (Feb 7, 2007)

Love this post and the great pics --

This is me driving my gelding Platinum - - at our first CDE - we were eliminated -- but boy were we having fun -- and you can tell we aren't "good" at it yet -- but you have to start somewhere!






JJay


----------



## Sheryl (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, my teenage son hasn't done horsey things with me in years. His last ride was when a trainer didn't cinch up properly and he took a header in the arena about 3 years ago.... anyway, it was so much fun for him to come along, and we took turns driving. My "baby" is taller then me, but this was his first drive too!






It was also helpful for me to watch somebody else drive as I saw a little problem with the harness that I could then fix.

After this drive, we took turns pulling each other around in the cart so he could feel the impact of slouching. Very effective posture lesson!


----------



## sedeh (Feb 7, 2007)

Great pics! I just started driving last year and still remember the silly grin on *my* face my first time! :bgrin


----------



## Sandee (Feb 7, 2007)

Driving gives me the feel of control and power that I miss from not being able to ride any more. And that "look" of joy (or was it shock and awe) was so obvious on my face the first time "we" went in the obstacle class that even the judges couldn't help but notice. I think they laughed out loud!


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 7, 2007)

Those are soooo cute!! That little girl is the sweetest thing ever!!

I need a buggy!!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 7, 2007)

Love those pictures! I feel the same way! Whether driving my mare Ally over the CDE course, or taking a lesson with a school horse, I can't wipe that grin off my face. The love of a good horse!


----------



## Suzie (Feb 7, 2007)

Sheryl said:


> Well, my teenage son hasn't done horsey things with me in years. His last ride was when a trainer didn't cinch up properly and he took a header in the arena about 3 years ago.... anyway, it was so much fun for him to come along, and we took turns driving. My "baby" is taller then me, but this was his first drive too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is another thing about these pics. I love to see the different harness set ups. Or fix things I have done wrong in mine!

PS he has a sheepish look on his face too, "I love it- but I must be MACHO!" Boys are so cute too!


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2007)

Here I was driving in 1953, I think.






And then, believe it or not in the AMHA National Show in around 1980 (bottom of page) in the SAME cart






Picture shows (R to L, Top to Bottom)

Lauren driving Dimitri around 2003.

Me and my girlfriend in a parade in 1962 (same cart as at the top)

Me on Twinkle with my dad in parad in 1948.

Lauren on her Welch Pony in 1996

Lauren and wooden cart at National Show around 2001

Me and Bond Peter Piper at National Show. My how styles have changed! Me too.


----------



## Reble (Feb 7, 2007)

Love to see children enjoying themsleves.

Enjoyed all the pics. :lol:

Thanks Tony, I ejoyed going down memory lane.

I am not the driver at our place, but good at telling him how to do it



:

Hubbies best thing about showing, the driving classes.

Picture of his first COPDA Show this year. Really need a different cart for this adventure.


----------



## "City Slicker" (Feb 7, 2007)

ofcourse here is Tonto and me out for a country stroll






and the thumbs up and waves :saludando: we get when out driving :bgrin :bgrin when we go past the farms


----------



## Katie Iceton (Feb 7, 2007)

Love drivin, in the snow is just as good!


----------



## Suzie (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, help me convince my husband that my mini can drive in the snow! That looks like SO much fun! He thinks the horse will slip and fall and get hurt. I know God created them to manage in the snow - maybe not ME :no: , but the horse has 4 legs on the ground



: . I think a drive in the snow with bells jingling would be wonderful.

Bob- I love the waves and thumbs up driving on the road too. But around here, people would run me over! Glad you have such a nice place to drive Tonto :bgrin

all these pictures are so wonderful. Maybe I can make it through to spring after all



:


----------



## Katie Iceton (Feb 7, 2007)

Suzie said:


> Okay, help me convince my husband that my mini can drive in the snow! That looks like SO much fun! He thinks the horse will slip and fall and get hurt. I know God created them to manage in the snow - maybe not ME :no: , but the horse has 4 legs on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAah well we were lucky, we didnt have nay ice under this snow, do it was safwe, they can definetly drivie in the snow! LOL As long as there is no ice! A week later after this pic, the entire driving area was sheer 2 inch ice, we had a thaw then rapid freeze, so havent driven since! But no ice=DRIVING IN A ONE HORSE OPEN SLEIGH


----------

